# recopie vidéo et multiroom



## liquidprincess (14 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro et je souhaiterais pouvoir recopier une vidéo sur un vidéo projecteur et diffuser le son en multiroom. 

Je suppose que j'ai besoin d'une Apple TV. 
Je câble donc cette Apple TV sur mon vidéo projecteur en HDMI. 

Ensuite est ce que je peux configurer l'apple tv pour que le son de ma vidéo soit diffusé sur mes enceintes multi room ? J'ai des enceintes Marshall en airplay ou bluetooth ? 
Est ce que j'ai un risque que ma vidéo et mon son soient désynchronisés ? 

Merci pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## Pixel_44 (6 Décembre 2020)

Oui c'est ce qui va se passer : j'ai essayé et constaté qu'il y a la latence entre le son et la vidéo qui ne suivent pas le même canal, même si tout l'équipement est Apple : (Apple TV et borne Airport Express).

Le son doit sortir de l'AppleTV ou du vidéo projecteur (HDMI) en filaire vers l'ensemble audio qui pourra faire après du multi-room mais pas directement et sans fil depuis l'AppleTV


----------

